# Lost Broadhead



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Last night I shot a deer on the extended. I got it 30 yards frontal and it went through heart, lungs and came out half way in the back. The weird thing, the broadhead was missing. I am shooting a gold tip kenetic Chaos with a striker broadhead. Any ideas of what happened?


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I am going to guess the broadhead was a little loose and unscrewed while the deer was running, and depending on your fletching orientation partially unspun while going through the deer


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Be careful cleaning it! LOL


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have recovered many broadheads while cutting deer, a couple found me first--ouch!!~ -o,-


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Definitely got lost in the deer. Didn’t walk 1 more step after the arrow hit. Just a little concerned about using this setup going forward.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Be careful cleaning it! LOL


Anyone who fishes knows that... by bad experience lol. Too many fish with a hook still in its gullet.

-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you fletching your arrows with a left or right helical/offset? I used to use a left offset and was always having to tighten the points. I switched to a right offset/helical and now the problem is nonexistent.. If you get the arrow spinning the wrong direction, as it enters the target or in this case, the animal, it will loosen the tip/broadhead.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

im just wondering, if you can, look at your insert and see if the broadhead sheered off..


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

prumpf said:


> *Definitely got lost in the deer.* Didn't walk 1 more step after the arrow hit. Just a little concerned about using this setup going forward.


It seems strange to me that it would come off in the deer considering the shaft still exited half way back. I would argue that the bh popped off after the arrow exited and is probably sitting less than three feet from where the animal stood. Thinking of the dynamics necessary for the bh to come off internally and the shaft still exiting the hide on the far side is hard for me to wrap my head around, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

is the tip of the arrow completely intact? My first guess would be it snapped off when the deer fell down...


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Yea arrow is in perfect shape. I guess it’s true that the arrow would have pushed it through the deer, maybe it just fell out after it exited. Probably gonna run up there and see if I can find the broadhead


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

In that case I'm golng to guess the glue holding the insert didn't set right and if you find the tip it will still be screwed onto the broad head. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Stop teasing us with stories and post pics of the buck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2018)

Steve G said:


> It seems strange to me that it would come off in the deer considering the shaft still exited half way back. I would argue that the bh popped off after the arrow exited and is probably sitting less than three feet from where the animal stood. Thinking of the dynamics necessary for the bh to come off internally and the shaft still exiting the hide on the far side is hard for me to wrap my head around, but stranger things have happened.


I personally had this happen on one of my daughter's deer a few years ago down on the Pahvant. She was shooting Deep Six Injections with a Rage Hypodermic and took a frontal shoot through the chest. The arrow exited but the broadhead was found in the chest cavity next to the heart when we gutted it. I simply rinsed the broadhead off and screwed it back onto the arrow. Weirdest thing I've ever seen.


----------

